# Wild Fires



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all
Is there a facebook/twitter page or something similar that is used to notify people of wild fires in their region? I live near Avô Oliveira do Hospital. I know there are watch towers, but how do I access that information?
Regards
Stephen


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Few sites here, but don't believe any specific sites to notify residents

EU if your travelling Current Situation
In English Forest Fires today?s status report click on headings for updates, the big one currently near Tavira 699 firemen in attendance

Bombeiros Portugueses - www.bombeiros.pt
www . Bombeiros - Portugal . net :: Portal


----------



## knocker (Feb 19, 2012)

*Fire info*



canoeman said:


> Few sites here, but don't believe any specific sites to notify residents
> 
> EU if your travelling Current Situation
> In English Forest Fires today?s status report click on headings for updates, the big one currently near Tavira 699 firemen in attendance
> ...


Hi that looks just the job to check on in the fire season.
Cheers


----------

